# Bearing noises on 2013 Cruze?



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

mbachan said:


> I took it to a dealer to have some recalls serviced (ecm, coolant leak),


What about the recall on the half-shaft? Does that apply to your car and has it been done?

Be sure to check the tires. A lump in the tire can cause problems as well.


----------



## mbachan (Jul 30, 2015)

That recall didn't apply to my car, and the tires are in good shape.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds like tire noise to me, you could have a broken band in one of them. Try rotating the tires first and see if the noise changes, if it does than its a tire.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Put the front of your car on jack stands and spun the wheels, put your hand on the strut while spinning, you'll be able to feel it in the spring if it's a wheel bearing, and from your description, I'd say it probably is.


----------

